# Question about struts



## Kaylap (2 mo ago)

Hello,

I am needing to replace my front struts on my Cruze. Was looking on Rock Auto, and a friend said I could get the 2016 KYB struts for my 2017 Cruze Premier as there were none for the 2017 year. Are these years interchangeable? I read that halfway through 2016 they changed the cruze, so mine would be 2nd gen. Want to make sure I'm ordering the right parts. Is ACDelco a good brand if not? They have them for the 2017. 

Thanks!


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

2016 cruze to 2019 should be the same parts unless there's some type of change with trims.

2016 cruze limited to 2011 would be the same.

1st gen and 2nd gen


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

How many miles are on your Cruze? Unless it's a lot, I have a feeling your struts are fine. What is leading you to think they need to be replaced?

That said, it looks like all the AC Delcos available for 2017s are GM OE - meaning they are _exactly_ the same as what your car rolled off the line with (which, in my opinion, typically is a good thing). They'd be better than KYBs.


----------



## Kaylap (2 mo ago)

MP81 said:


> How many miles are on your Cruze? Unless it's a lot, I have a feeling your struts are fine. What is leading you to think they need to be replaced?
> 
> That said, it looks like all the AC Delcos available for 2017s are GM OE - meaning they are _exactly_ the same as what your car rolled off the line with (which, in my opinion, typically is a good thing). They'd be better than KYBs.





MP81 said:


> How many miles are on your Cruze? Unless it's a lot, I have a feeling your struts are fine. What is leading you to think they need to be replaced?
> 
> That said, it looks like all the AC Delcos available for 2017s are GM OE - meaning they are _exactly_ the same as what your car rolled off the line with (which, in my opinion, typically is a good thing). They'd be better than KYBs.


I took it to the mechanic and he showed me that they are leaking. I'm not sure what could have caused them to go (I'm almost at 87000km) but when I looked it up it said they usually need replacing in that km range so I figured it wasn't all that surprising. Maybe I'm wrong haha. Thanks for your reply!


----------



## Kaylap (2 mo ago)

snowwy66 said:


> 2016 cruze to 2019 should be the same parts unless there's some type of change with trims.
> 
> 2016 cruze limited to 2011 would be the same.
> 
> 1st gen and 2nd gen


So I wouldn't be able to get 2016 Cruze limited struts for my Premier then?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Kaylap said:


> So I wouldn't be able to get 2016 Cruze limited struts for my Premier then?


No.

You need Gen 2 specific struts. Just look for 2017-2019. As the owner of a 2016, 2016 is a confusing year for parts.

Honestly I'd just buy the AC Delco ones again unless you're looking to change ride quality or something.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

My cruze has almost 60k

It was time to replace at 50k. I've been feeling the excess bounce since about 47k


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Meanwhile our 2014's 130k mile struts that have spent their entire life driving on Michigan roads (aka: awful) are fine. Hell the struts in my brother's Century he used to have were _just_ starting to get _slightly_ bouncy after 20 years and 130k miles.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Tons of people are driving around in the harshest conditions with original struts.

Nothing new there.

Doesn't mean they're still good.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

snowwy66 said:


> Doesn't mean they're still good.


Doesn't mean they're bad, either.


----------

